# Potty training



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I know this has been covered but i can't find it so I'll just ask. I'm new to training dogs and i can do the basics and have my 10 month old lab potty trained and he does fine in the house. The younger one is 5-6 months and has taken all training well. She knows not to go in the house, well i think she does. but she still does at least once a day. I keep an eye on her very well when she is running around the house and take her out often. She will occasionally come up to me and whine when she wants out if i haven't had her out in a while.

When she goes outside she get praised for doing so. When I catch her going inside she gets a firm no and we go outside and finish and praise her again. She's a great dog but what am I doing wrong?

Thanks
Matt


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Thats pretty much it, your doing right. Give it time ,shes still young, your mom probably wondered the same thing about you.

Crate her when shes inside and you can't watch her close they don't want to pee in their bed.

Unlike DJ :lol:


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Lol thats for sure. She used to go in her carrier, but that was when she was really small yet. She wouldn't even think of it now. Now if she would just realize the whole house (or maybe the spot in my bedroom and the spot right in on the carpet in front of the entryway) was her carrier, then she'd quit. LOL

I'll keep at it.


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

You hit the nail on the head! The whole house is too big of a concept at first. Get some baby gates, or other barriers. Restrict the dog to a small area near the crate. This is HOME, just like the crate. As the dog gets better at things, let them earn bigger and bigger areas. Dont let roam around in this area unsupervised. Ideally, make the first areas tile or vinyl. It is easier to clean, and... dogs want something absorbent to go on.

Make sure you take em out when they will need to go. After a nap, after a meal, or after rough play.

I have had about ten different dogs that were house trained. Not one ever "asks" to go outside. They are simply progamed to not have to go inside the den(the house).

Good luck, give it time.


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

If your pup slows down and looks out the window thats in the door maybe thats her asking to go potty.. Kona wont pause by the door for long so if i'm not paying attention she holds it. poor girl. I do offer the door to her probably ten times a day when i am home. i also pay attention to when she drinks this will give you a hint that potty time is near. :beer:


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

i noticed with my lab, he would start walking around nd sniffing **** when he was about to go, it sounds like your doing a good job, keep it up and yeah use a crate they learn to hold it well, leave her in their for 4 hours and take her out right away, crates are great for bladder control :beer:


----------

